# Ailen büyük mü



## Nickle Sydney

Merhaba, arkadaşlarım!

Could you please tell me what sentence sounds better to you and is more natural? 

1) Senin ailen büyük mü?
2) Senin ailen kalabalık mı?

Şimdiden teşekkürler!

Iyi geceler!


----------



## LeBro

Здравствуйте!

Both sound okay to me. But the use of "senin" is optional, as you might already know, the rest would also suffice.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Yardımlarınız için teşekkür ederim.

Yes, I know pronouns are optional in Turkish for the most part since affixes suggest what or who we're talking about. However, I must admit it is not that easy to start omitting pronouns right off the bat at my level. It definately takes some time to get used to it  .

Teşekkürler!


----------



## disintegrators

I think there is a difference between them. And I wouldn't use option 1 if I'm not trying to say that my family members are old. I think "büyük" in that sentence is related to "age".
If you want to ask if they are nuclear "çekirdek" or extended "geniş" family then option 2 is better.


----------



## Rallino

I don't think "ailesi büyük" would be understood as his family members being old. I consider büyük and geniş to be synonymous in this case.


----------



## Sweet_Score

Hello, my friend. Turkish is my mother language and ''Senin ailen kalabalık mı?'' is more natural than ''ailen büyük mü?''.

 you can use both of them but ''ailen büyük mü?'' is odd a bit. 

Also you don't have to say ''senin'' in this sentence. You can say shortly ''ailen kalabalık mı?''


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Cevaplarınız için çok teşekkürler.

I'd better stick to "kalabalık" then whenever I talk about "crowdy places".


----------



## Cahittinsan

Senin ailen büyük mü: Your family is big. 
Senin ailen kalabalık mı: Your family is corewded.


----------

